# Furacão Danny (Atlântico 2015 #AL04)



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

TD4 se fortalece para tempestade tropical Danny.
*AL, 04, 2015081818, , BEST, 0, 108N, 370W, 35, 1008, TS*


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 20:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Se formos para a "bola de cristal" o GFS prevê para 300 horas uma tempestade tropical bem próxima dos Açores.



Que entretanto na última run já se foi.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 20:06)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> TD4 se fortalece para tempestade tropical Danny.
> *AL, 04, 2015081818, , BEST, 0, 108N, 370W, 35, 1008, TS*



Qual é a fonte? As coordenadas serão 10,8º N e 37,0º W, intensidade 35 nós?


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2015 às 20:11)

Retrato de Danny, com menos poeira a norte, boa convecção em todos os sectores, quase a fechar-se a NO, fluxo divergente em altitude a definir-se melhor:


----------



## Afgdr (18 Ago 2015 às 22:12)

Desloca-se para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 milhas por hora, cerca de 65 km/h. Prevê-se que se intensifique nas próximas horas e atinja a categoria de furacão na quinta, dia 20.


*20h45 UTC*






*21h05 UTC*






*Previsão de rota - NHC
*


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 00:37)

Primeira actualização sob o nome  Danny. Confirma o que podia ser já observado nas imagens de satélite.








> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 182032
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...



Continuo a ficar admirado por estar previsto atingir os 85 nós, mas também já estava admirado de ter chegado a tempestade tropical. 

Na sequência da imagem do satélite Terra, a imagem obtida pelo Aqua, até parece menos impressionante do que a anterior, mas está claramente mais organizada:


----------



## lserpa (19 Ago 2015 às 02:17)

StormRic disse:


> Continuo a ficar admirado por estar previsto atingir os 85 nós, mas também já estava admirado de ter chegado a tempestade tropical.
> 
> Na sequência da imagem do satélite Terra, a imagem obtida pelo Aqua, até parece menos impressionante do que a anterior, mas está claramente mais organizada:


Pois, é interessante, nota-se bem a quantidade de areia que está a ser absorvida pela tempestade! E mesmo assim a previsão do NHC é para fortalecimento!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Ago 2015 às 05:37)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a fonte? As coordenadas serão 10,8º N e 37,0º W, intensidade 35 nós?


Perdão, quando postou já havia saído, pois estava atrasado para o trabalho.

É uma estimativa de intensidade baseada nos dados da ASCAT.
Tanto a intensidade, quanto as coordenadas são estimadas e depois com a análise do meteorologista eles podem fazer alguma alteração.
LINK: ftp://ftp.nhc.noaa.gov/atcf/btk/bal042015.dat


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Ago 2015 às 11:15)

Para além da Danny, o NOAA prevê o desenvolvimento de mais um sistema próximo da ilha de Bermuda. @StormRic e @Felipe Freitas não sei a vossa opinião, mas creio pouco provável esta evolução, apesar do "combustível" (temperatura da água do mar) esteja dentro dos valores propícios para favorecer o desenvolvimento de uma tempestade tropical ou subtropical.






Para quem esperava um 2015 calmíssimo no Atlântico, o final do verão parece querer baralhar todas as previsões...


----------



## lserpa (19 Ago 2015 às 13:07)

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurri...ssion-four-tropical-storm-danny-atlantic-2015


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 18:36)

lserpa disse:


> Pois, é interessante, nota-se bem a quantidade de areia que está a ser absorvida pela tempestade! E mesmo assim a previsão do NHC é para fortalecimento!!



A causa apontada pelo NHC para a nova previsão de intensidade não tão forte como nas anteriores análises é efectivamente o ar seco que pode ser introduzido na circulação e ainda o fluxo de oeste em altitude que trará ar ainda mais seco.
Na última análise, já não há 90 nós nem sequer 85 nós de intensidade máxima esperada durante o período de previsão analisado, logo CAT 2 está excluída nesta altura.



> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 191433
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 18:55)

O sistema de características não-tropicais próximo das Bermudas tem uma baixa probabilidade de desenvolvimento tropical ou sub-tropical, 0% nas próximas 48 horas e apenas 30% nos próximos 5 dias. No entanto, está perto da área onde se formou Claudette, só que as condições parecem menos favoráveis do ponto de vista das SST.

O panorama geral é este, com o Danny em câmara lenta quer quanto a movimento quer quanto a intensificação. Mesmo assim daqui a 24 horas pode chegar a furacão de categoria 1, mantendo-se no entanto longe de terra.






Centro melhor definido, mas parece-me haver pouca convecção apesar de ir aumentar com o avançar da tarde:







Continua a notar-se a massa de ar sahariana a norte:


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 20:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Para quem esperava um 2015 calmíssimo no Atlântico, o final do verão parece querer baralhar todas as previsões...



Nesta altura está tudo dentro das previsões.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsao-e-seguimento-furacoes-atlantico-2015.8232/#post-490514


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2015 às 21:02)

Não está a ser fácil para o Danny lidar com tanto ar seco nesta zona como já foi referido atrás. Há poucas horas tinha o centro exposto e sem haver quase nenhum shear, entretanto rebentou uma forte trovoada no centro mas decaiu muito rapidamente. Durante a madrugada a convecção deve intensificar-se e talvez envolva e proteja melhor o núcleo com humidade. Agora ainda é apenas um sistema tropical frágil e pulsante a lidar com ar demasiado seco.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 22:46)

E devido a esse ar seco Danny pode já não chegar a furacão, por enquanto ainda existe a previsão de atingir essa classificação durante um dia, mas sempre longe de terra.



> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 192032
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...



Detalhe do centro visto pelo Aqua esta tarde:







http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/storms/DANNY.html


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2015 às 22:57)

Agora ao pôr do sol dá para ver melhor no satélite que a atmosfera da metade leste da MDR ainda permanece um autêntico "mar" de poeira como tem sido a marca desta temporada no Atlântico até agora.








De qualquer forma já vi no passado depressões tropicais em ambientes destes que depois até conseguem na madrugada criar uma espécie de "concha" protectora de humidade para resistir mais uns dias na travessia do "deserto", ou o mais provável, a facilitarem a situação para novas perturbações que venham logo atrás .


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 23:33)

Campo da velocidade do vento de Danny:





Vento máximo (rajada) de 54 nós (99 Km/h), tem vindo a aumentar durante as últimas 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 23:47)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma já vi no passado depressões tropicais em ambientes destes que depois até conseguem na madrugada criar uma espécie de "concha" protectora de humidade para resistir mais uns dias na travessia do "deserto"



Precisamente, essa possibilidade é avançada pelo NHC na sua análise:


> The only inhibiting factor appears to be dry
> mid-level air located to the north and west of Danny occasionally
> getting entrained into the circulation. However, the low vertical
> wind shear regime that Danny will be migrating through should allow
> ...



Mas para isso terá que durante a madrugada melhorar a organização que nesta altura ficou menor do que já esteve.
Talvez a tropical wave que se segue vá aproveitar então. Parece haver para trás de Danny muito mais convecção.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Ago 2015 às 13:38)

Isto já parece o mapa do tesouro, tantos os x's no mapa 
O mais estranho é que a run atual do GFS não prevê grandes evoluções para os próximos dias... 











Quanto à TP Danny, a previsão continua com altos e baixos. Tão depressa é furação de categoria 1 como passa novamente a Tempestade Tropical. Ainda ontem o GFS previa que evoluísse significativamente nos próximos 5/10 dias. 
Vamos esperar pelas cenas dos próximos episódios


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2015 às 14:58)

A noite correu-lhe bem, criou um CDO e transformou-se num daqueles ciclones muito pequenos e compactos. E há pouco acabou mesmo de clarear um olho.
Provavelmente no próximo aviso daqui a uma hora já o classificam como furacão cat1 marginal, ou esperam mais um pouco a ver como evolui nas próximas horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2015 às 16:38)

Melhor ainda, já é furacão. Upgrade às 15 UTC.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/201447.shtml



> ...DANNY STRENGTHENS INTO THE FIRST HURRICANE OF THE 2015 ATLANTIC
> HURRICANE SEASON...
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 17:49)

Vince disse:


> A noite correu-lhe bem, criou um CDO e transformou-se num daqueles ciclones muito pequenos e compactos. E há pouco acabou mesmo de clarear um olho.
> Provavelmente no próximo aviso daqui a uma hora já o classificam como furacão cat1 marginal, ou esperam mais um pouco a ver como evolui nas próximas horas.





SpiderVV disse:


> Melhor ainda, já é furacão. Upgrade às 15 UTC.



E ficou bem bonito! O NHC não lhe dá vida longa nem intensificação, esperemos que não chegue a domingo ainda com características de furacão, seria mau para as Antilhas orientais visto a trajectória o levar directamente para lá.



> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 201459
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 17:59)

O furacão é minúsculo, terá sido a forma de conseguir expulsar por enquanto o ar seco:

Imagens recentes do satélite Terra, cabia no Alentejo:


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 18:01)

Com 4km de resolução:






Passa completamente despercebido:


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2015 às 18:13)

Orion disse:


> Passa completamente despercebido:



Consegue ser menor do que algumas células tropicais!

Trajectória em consenso:

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurri...ssion-four-tropical-storm-danny-atlantic-2015


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 18:47)

Mas o olho é facilmente visível.






Infelizmente, o mapa dinâmico da Eumetsat, na sua reduzida resolução, é uma ferramenta no mínimo má e no máximo completamente inútil. RGB EView:











A posição geoestacionária do satélite não é a melhor para captar este tipo de detalhes. Ver-se-á o resultado.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/imagens-de-satelite-interessantes.3031/page-17#post-500974


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 18:50)




----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 18:56)

Há pouco enganei-me até. Resolução de 1 km:
















Há muito ar seco na zona:


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

Nessas imagens grandes da Eumetsat dá para ver que é mesmo bastante pequeno.
É o primeiro furacão a formar-se numa latitude tão a sul desde 2009.
Mas não deve ter vida fácil pela frente, além do ar seco daqui a uns dias aumenta o shear.


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 20:38)




----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2015 às 22:23)

Sempre gostei muito destes ciclones pequenos a lidar com condições hostis, gosto de ver o comportamento meio errático e o fintar das condições e previsões, este é tão pequeno que nem deve ser bem assimilado na grelha dum modelo global. E mesmo que se intensifique um pouco mais, os efeitos nefastos nalgumas ilhas devem acabar por ser moderados, se não estou em erro algumas ilhas das Caraíbas até tem andado com secas pelo que alguma precipitação seria bem vinda.

Fiz uma pequena brincadeira a legendar esta última imagem diurna de satélite:







Noutra circunstância com a água tão quente, com shear tão fraco e com uma circulação na superfície tão marcada e até algum fluxo anticiclónico divergente em altura, pelo menos na metade norte, a esta hora estaria aqui a nascer um verdadeiro monstro. Mas não está.
As bandas que assinalei na imagem já seriam umas bandas com linhas de trovoadas medonhas, tudo a alimentar o sistema com imenso calor e humidade. Mas a atmosfera está seca e estável, as trovoadas tem dificuldade em se desenvolverem, vão aparecendo timidamente nas bandas que referi. Só no CDO, na parede do olho rebentou há pouco uma forte célula. Por exemplo assinalei também na imagem uns outflows (frente de rajada), sinal de choques de massa de ar contrastante, em vez de uma mistura homogénea rica em calor e humidade que faz explodir os ciclones tropicais.

È provável que essas trovoadas e bandas convectivas durante a noite se desenvolvam e o ciclone até cresça um pouco, por outro lado isso também poderá facilitar a intrusão de ar seco no núcleo.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 01:34)

Há também uma ferramenta digital para se seguir o Danny:

http://digital.weather.gov/?layers=...mz=false&barbs=true&zoom=5&lat=13.0&lon=-45.7


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2015 às 05:04)

Danny neste momento tem um pequeno olho _pinhole_ e é completamente simétrica. 
Baseado nas imagens de satélite, Danny possivelmente é um furacão de categoria 2, ainda se fortalecendo.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 10:37)

Ainda o mantêm como categoria 1 embora mais intenso, com 75kt.



> HURRICANE DANNY DISCUSSION NUMBER 12
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL042015
> 500 AM AST FRI AUG 21 2015
> 
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/210837.shtml


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2015 às 10:48)

O pequeno Danny vai continuando o seu caminho para Oeste:


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 15:58)

Cat2  90kt, com aspecto de ir a caminho da 3.
Logo à noite já há um avião a investigar o sistema.




> HURRICANE DANNY DISCUSSION NUMBER 13
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL042015
> 1100 AM AST FRI AUG 21 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Ago 2015 às 16:02)

Continua pequeno mas com "mau feitio"... Vamos ver se os prognósticos de enfraquecimento do sistema não irão falhar rotundamente.


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 16:05)

Vince disse:


> Cat2 90kt, com aspecto de ir a caminho da 3.
> Logo à noite já há um avião a investigar o sistema.


Exactamente, tinha acabado de ler isso agora!! Impressionante como uma tempestade com uma área de abrangência tão pequena, consegue ter ventos tão rápidos ''Maximum sustained winds have increased to near 105 mph (165 km/h)
with higher gusts.''!!!...
Esta ''Pequena'' tempestade continua a impressionar...
Ventos com força de furacão, só até 30km do centro!?! Impressionante!!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Ago 2015 às 18:20)

Dados do voo de reconhecimento, sugerem que Danny pode ser um furacão de categoria 3.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 19:00)

Pensava que o voo era mais logo.
Nesse 3º gráfico é bem visível o ar extremamente seco que o avião atravessou quando vinha de oeste rumo ao centro.

O NHC já elevou para categoria 3, pressão era bem mais baixa que o estimado, 965mb vs 976mb.
Mas entretanto aconteceu uma coisa estranha, na 2º passagem pelo centro já mediram 974mb. 
Provavelmente rompeu-se a eyewall numa grande coincidência quando o avião voava no furacão, e agora já está a enfraquecer.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 19:00)

Espectacular Danny, visto pelo Terra, a imagem do Aqua será ainda mais bela:






O olho parece estar a ficar oculto (última imagem há menos de uma hora):


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 19:10)

E cá está o update do NHC...


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 19:13)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular Danny, visto pelo Terra, a imagem do Aqua será ainda mais bela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daí poderá estar a diferença de pressão registada pelo Hurricane Hunter. No sumário deles, está previsto que perca alguma intensidade daqui para a frente...


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 19:16)

Em visível também se nota a ocultação do olho:






estará já a chegar o _shear_?


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

Deve ter sido isso, está mesmo aberta a parede, se calhar o pico foi pouco antes de chegarem.
*L. Eye Character:* Open in the south
*M. Eye Shape & Diameter:* Circular with a diameter of 18 nautical miles (21 statute miles)

Este avião está também a enviar imagens do radar de bordo de 5 em 5 minutos  Não sei se é excepcional ou vai ser norma este ano.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 19:45)

Imagens de 1km e 1 minuto.do satélite GOES14, embora ainda em mau ângulo.
Cuidado que é muito pesado, se acedem com telemóvel lá se vai o saldo de Internet  

http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/data/1min/...200&band=1&res=1&aniwidth=1000&aniheight=1000


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

Vince disse:


> Imagens de 1km e 1 minuto.do satélite GOES14, embora ainda em mau ângulo.



Fabulosa essa animação. O quadrante SW parece ter o _outflow_ bastante diminuído.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 21:33)

Mas ainda não parece muito shear a afectar. Talvez esteja num EWRC e ainda consiga formar novo olho.
O modelo HWRF tem o shear a "decapitar" o ciclone daqui a 2/3 dias, deixando a circulação à superfície toda exposta.


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 23:17)

Ver até ao minuto 4


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 23:30)




----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 01:21)




----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 15:10)

Há pouco:


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 20:06)

Danny com dificuldades em manter a estrutura e intensidade, vai começar a despromoção para tempestade tropical:








> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 221457
> TCDAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2015 às 23:46)

Nunca chegou a recuperar do pico de ontem, estrutura já a degradar-se muito, nos últimos frames desta animação parece o centro da circulação a ficar já exposto.


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2015 às 23:55)

Vince disse:


> Nunca chegou a recuperar do pico de ontem, estrutura já a degradar-se muito, nos últimos frames desta animação parece o centro da circulação a ficar já exposto.


Dá a sensação de já lhe faltar estrutura vertical no lado SW... Pelo menos por esta animação...


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 00:05)

lserpa disse:


> Dá a sensação de já lhe faltar estrutura vertical no lado SW... Pelo menos por esta animação...



Sim, o núcleo já estava inclinado há umas horas, o NHC refere isso na discussion, uma sonda atirada no centro pelo avião no nível de voo esta tarde quando chegou à superfície já não estava no centro mostrando que o ciclone já estava com a estrutura vertical inclinada para nordeste.
Mas no satélite até nem se notava muito esse efeito do shear, nestes últimos frames sim, parece que foi quase um "empurrão" hehe, a circulação em superficie continua o caminho e a convecção ficou para trás.


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 00:27)

Pois... Já não deve demorar muito até sofrer um downgrade


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 00:42)




----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 11:05)

E já é oficialmente uma tempestade tropical, encheu bem mais rápido do que eu pensava!


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 11:15)




----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 16:22)

Danny: começa a contagem decrescente para o primeiro landfall do Danny. A sua estrutura é similar à de hoje de manhã. Daqui a poucas horas já serão notórios os primeiros efeitos desta tempestade na parte norte das leeward  islands.


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 16:36)

As ilhas que serão provavelmente as mais atingidas: 
Guadalupe, onde possivelmente passará o seu centro, Montserrat, a mais próxima de Guadalupe e Saint John's. Provavelmente Dominica poderá observar também estas condições.




Alguma alteração na sua direção ainda é possível. Visto que nas últimas 12 horas a mesma foi corrigida mais para sul....


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 16:59)

Muitas ilhas das Caraíbas estão a atravessar secas, provavelmente alguma água até será bem vinda
http://www.businessinsider.com/puerto-rico-begging-for-drought-help-2015-8
http://jamaica-gleaner.com/article/lead-stories/20150807/drought-affecting-lives-across-caribbean


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

http://www.stjohnspice.com/spicecam/ 
Segue a webcam de saint john... A de Montserrat é péssima e as de Guadalupe parece que o site foi-se...


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 22:35)

Resumo de hoje, convecção intensa mas o shear a continuar a destruir a estrutura.
E grande "porrada" que acabou de levar nas últimas 2 horas

Animação, clicar para aumentar (11MB)


----------



## lserpa (23 Ago 2015 às 22:44)

Vince disse:


> Resumo de hoje, convecção intensa mas o shear a continuar a destruir a estrutura.
> E grande "porrada" que acabou de levar nas últimas 2 horas
> 
> Animação, clicar para aumentar (11MB)


 O olho ficou a descoberto, o shear cortou-lhe a cabeça... Lol... Curiosamente a rota do mesmo está sujeita a passar mais a sul do que inicialmente previsto... A não ser que faça uma viragem já


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2015 às 13:30)

Danny passa oficialmente a depressão tropical...


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2015 às 15:57)

Parece que o DANNY já deu tudo o que tinha a dar, o NHC já emitiu o seu ultimo aviso para este sistema. 

...DANNY DEGENERATES INTO A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE... ...THIS IS THE LAST ADVISORY...


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Ago 2015 às 16:13)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que o DANNY já deu tudo o que tinha a dar, o NHC já emitiu o seu ultimo aviso para este sistema.
> 
> ...DANNY DEGENERATES INTO A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE... ...THIS IS THE LAST ADVISORY...



Não era a primeira vez que um sistema quase se dissipa e dias depois volta à actividade, principalmente num ambiente favorável como ocorre na zona do Mar do Caraíbas, pois a temperatura da água do mar está ideal para tempestades tropicais


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2015 às 16:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não era a primeira vez que um sistema quase se dissipa e dias depois volta à actividade, principalmente num ambiente favorável como ocorre na zona do Mar do Caraíbas, pois a temperatura da água do mar está ideal para tempestades tropicais


Não sou totalmente de acordo... o shear não ajudará em nada na regeneração... mas... esta tempestade foi só surpresas atrás de surpresas...


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não era a primeira vez que um sistema quase se dissipa e dias depois volta à actividade, principalmente num ambiente favorável como ocorre na zona do Mar do Caraíbas, pois a temperatura da água do mar está ideal para tempestades tropicais



Sim, não seria a primeira vez que um sistema ressuscitava, mas desta vez deve ser difícil isso acontecer.
As atenções viram-se agora para outra onda tropical, que se encontra no meio do Atlântico e que pode evoluir para depressão tropical ainda hoje ou o mais tardar amanha.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2015 às 19:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não era a primeira vez que um sistema quase se dissipa e dias depois volta à actividade, principalmente num ambiente favorável como ocorre na zona do Mar do Caraíbas, pois a temperatura da água do mar está ideal para tempestades tropicais



Acontece por vezes mas nestes dias ainda há bastante shear nesta zona, e mesmo mais para a frente, daqui a 4 dias estabelece-se um longo cavado na América do Norte que se estica até ao Golfo do México, e um cavado traz shear destrutivo.

GFS12z a 96 horas:


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 13:35)

O antigo Danny:


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2015 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> O antigo Danny:



Está a largar a maior parte da precipitação no mar, Porto Rico devia precisar bem.


----------



## cfcr (26 Ago 2015 às 14:29)

É relativamente só dos Açores alguma evolução ?


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 15:01)

cfcr disse:


> É relativamente só dos Açores alguma evolução ?



Tópico errado para fazer essa pergunta. Mas não há nada que indique, por agora pelo menos, que algum sistema tropical vá passar pelo arquipélago.


----------

